# Living in pedrogao grande



## lumincat (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone out there, do any expats on the forum live in Pedrogao Grande?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in Figueiro Dos Vinhos which is about a 15 minute drive down the highway from PG. 

I've currently got very limited internet access though but feel free to PM me if you need to and I'll get back to you when I can


----------



## lumincat (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I was born in Scotland but grow up in SA and my husband is South African, so are my kids, I left Scotland at the age of 7 so spent most of my life in South Africa, before moving to Wales in 1998 spent 10 great years there and now live in Austria. We have been here for the past 5 years. We have bought land in Ouzenda and hope to start building soon. We will be renting a place in Pedrogao Grande for a few months in the near future. It would be great to meet other expats who are settled in Portugal. Interesting that you are ex SA too. 
Maybe we could have a braai sometime!


----------



## lumincat (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I was born in Scotland but grew up in SA and my husband is South African, so are my kids, I left Scotland at the age of 7 so spent most of my life in South Africa, before moving to Wales in 1998 spent 10 great years there and now live in Austria. We have been here for the past 5 years. We have bought land in Ouzenda and hope to start building soon. We will be renting a place in Pedrogao Grande for a few months in the near future. It would be great to meet other expats who are settled in Portugal. Interesting that you are ex SA too. 
Maybe we could have a braai sometime!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds great to me..... feel free to pm me anytime you're ready for a get together!


----------

